# A picture's worth 1000...



## K-Man (Sep 11, 2004)

Wouldn't it be easier to just be able to SHOW someone what's happening on your screen? I recently learned this easy way to do just that:

When you want to save what's on the screen as a graphic file, hold down ALT and press PRINT SCREEN. Next: Open an image editor (like paintbrush), hold down CTRL and press V. This should paste the screenshot right in there.

I always save the image as a JPEG to save space, and the degredation is minimal (unless you resize it TOO small). You can save it in whatever format is available though of course.

Hope this helps someone, and I hope everyone doesn't already know about it; because then I'll REALLY look like a newbie.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry to break your heart, but alot of people do know about that. It's how most of This thread was made.


----------



## K-Man (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Big-K!

Here I thought I had this great tip.  I'm behind the times I suppose. 

My last computer was a 486 25Mhz, with windows 3.1! I remember going through every computer magazine I could find, trying to find a way to get a screen capture like this. I only learned it recently, when Microsoft instructed me to do it for a tech issue. I thought it was some big secret.

Funny thing is; almost everyone I know, DIDN'T know about this little gem. I should have guessed that most people here would though.  

I really do love this feature though. I use it if a pop-up manages to get through my pop-up blocker, so I can report it to the blocker's manufacturer. Take that you pop-up pushers!

Really though: thanks for the reply Big-K!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Nice to learn new things is it not?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I didnt realize what ctrl+x did until a few days ago. Plenty of small things you learn every day.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You mean ctrl+c to copy and ctrl+v to paste?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

No, i mean ctrl+x to cut, ctrl+v to paste. I already knew ctrl+c/ctrl+v


----------



## K-Man (Sep 11, 2004)

I didn't know about ctrl+c OR ctrl+x...

That reminds me though: does anyone know what is different about .bmp files and .pcx files? These are both bitmaps, right? I have old disks with .pcx stuff, but only Microsoft Word can read them now. I could have sworn that Paintbrush supported this format. I thought I used to use it because it made smaller size files.

Of course; that was a FEW years ago...


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Thank you Big K. I've been wondering how to capture a screen for quite a while. 
I tried your suggestion and saved it as a jpeg, but when I tried to open it a pop-up said that it was 'saved with a wrong extension, would you like to change it?' I clicked you and it showed up as a bitmap. Problem is, the data was somewhat corrupted.
But it did work although a bit difficult to read.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

That was his suggestion not mine, I just said that alot of people knew.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK I forgot about cutting and was thing copy.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Not sure if this applies to what you are trying to capture, but I use a neat little "free" program called "PrintDesktop" which captures everything on screen and prints it. It is at www.printdesktop.com if it would be helpful. I may be way out in left field on this one, but thought someone might be interested since it does show - and print what's happening on your screen.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I love the MWSnap, screen capture utility.

http://www.mirekw.com/winfreeware/mwsnap.html

I use the zip version that does not need to be installed.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I just reloaded WINME and got a reminder of an included but never discussed program named CAM STUDIO. It makes an .AVI movie of screen including cursor movement and screens that are clicked. These are identical to the tutorials sent with windows. The .AVI files are huge but an appropriate way to send information via disk to a confused relative.
I would even like to see some of the experts on this site provide a few tutorials using this program to explain the more confusing computer conditions.


----------



## K-Man (Sep 11, 2004)

This thread seems to have taken on a life of its own.

It's Aliiiiiiive! Mwahahaha!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I second that hewee 

I've been using MWSnap for some time and I think it's great :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea Stoner I had tried lots of other and there were things I just did not like about them but after finding MWSnap I found something I love. 
Also at some sites it is top rated or top rated for a free version.


----------



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

Here's two shortcuts i use all the time, though they might be very well known.

control + enter in internet explorer, puts in www. and .com automatically, i find it helpful.
I also use alt + tab often, to switch from window to window, especially helpful when my taskbar randomly dissapears.


----------



## kodi (Aug 1, 2004)

To keep it simple you can open Word or Notepad and paste the screen shot there.


----------



## K-Man (Sep 11, 2004)

This might be off the subject here, but I kind of wondered...

Why do people bother to right-click for saving web pics anyway?

I just go into my photo editor, open the temporary internet files, and open them from there.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can't have images in notepad.


----------



## K-Man (Sep 11, 2004)

Notepad?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

K-Man said:


> Notepad?


Can't paste images to Notepad...

buck


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

K-Man said:


> This might be off the subject here, but I kind of wondered...
> 
> Why do people bother to right-click for saving web pics anyway?
> 
> I just go into my photo editor, open the temporary internet files, and open them from there.


Sounds like the long way around to me...

right click..save as to where you want...doesn't get much simpler

buck


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I hate that IE 6 feature where it brings up a hovering save button over the pic when you leave the mouse there for a while.

Another reason to switch.


----------



## K-Man (Sep 11, 2004)

I suppose it is a bit of the long way, but right clicking doesn't always give you the option to save except as .bmp, even if you clear your temp web files.

I do it that way so I can open them in their existing format, and chose what format to use for saving.  

Doesn't work for animated though.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

K-Man said:


> I suppose it is a bit of the long way, but right clicking doesn't always give you the option to save except as .bmp, even if you clear your temp web files.


It should if everything is configured correct...

are you using AOhell... 

buck


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Big-K said:


> I hate that IE 6 feature where it brings up a hovering save button over the pic when you leave the mouse there for a while.
> 
> Another reason to switch.


tools>internet options>advanced...*remove* the check from...*Enable Image Toolbar*

note it requires a restart...



buck


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

eh...

KMan....depending on the type of image, it should provide multiple formats. For gif's it should give gif or bmp, for jpg is should give jpg, jpeg, or bmp. Most others are bmp only though i think.


----------



## K-Man (Sep 11, 2004)

Sometimes it only gives me the option for .bmp, even on JPEGs. Maybe 'cause I have IE 5?

Dunno...


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Yes Hewee, I use MWSnap at least 10 times every day thanks to your reccomendation last year. Great little freeware ap... with tons of features.

DAVID


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That was a nice find David and I think last year was when I found it. Love the way it will let you pick part of a menu or toolbar etc.


----------

